# Bats in my attic



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Buy 10% INDUSTRIAL GRADE ammonium hydroxide at ACE hardware, place medium shallow pans up in attic, pour in some ammonia (wear vapor mask/safety glasses!!!!), and the bats and ***** and squirrels will never return. Then, plug holes.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

repeat maybe 2-3 days to insure pest detraction. Ammonia will weaken/evaporate pretty fast (a half day even), so be prepared to add more to pans. best to pour it at evening/early nighttime.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

The bats will sleep in your attic during the day and go out and hunt mosquitos at night. I'd be gald to have them.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

good point- well, then better to pour in morning. My reason for pouring at evening wasnt so much to get them at that time but more to the point that ammonia in daytime will evaporate way faster. Pour all day long, if you have to.


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

I had to deal with bats often. There are factors in how to deal with your problem. 

I suggest you forget the chemical approach. Don't you think you will breath some of what you put in the attic?

Where are you located? It is likely the bats are migratory, unless you live in the south. 

What kind of bats are they? If you paid for bat control, they should know. I suspect the new baby bats are flying now. So they won't be locked in the attic if you can close the door while they are out at night.

If the bats are migratory, I suggest you do nothing but watch until October (if that is when they head south). In the meantime, go outside at dusk with a lawn chair and watch where they exit the attic. 

After they migrate, go into the attic in the day and look for where light comes into the attic. That is a likely doorway for the bats. Close it. I used copper sock. Although I bought long rolls (like 400'), it is available on Ebay in smaller quantities. If you look closely, you can see their entries because they have an oily fur and leave a mark. 

Bats can squeeze through a 1/4 inch gap. Not only are chimneys and valleys a risk, but shake roofs can create complex pathways for the bats. Attic air vents can also be an entry point.

Another thought is that bats are good. If they are helping you with pest control, maybe you could provide them with an alternate habitat. They are long lived and bring their families to their summer home (yours) repeatedly. Close their doors, but provide an alternate home, even if it is temporary.

Good luck
Gary

What kind of roof or architecture do you have? Multiple visits from batman confuses me. How big is your house?


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

gobug said:


> I suggest you forget the chemical approach. Don't you think you will breath some of what you put in the attic?


No. Besides, ammonia trace vapors are not considered harmful. I advised poster to use 10% industrial, cuz thats whats AVAILABLE to avg consumer. But, I didnt use that- I used concentrated 29%, which is NOT available to normal consumer, and believe me, that 3X stronger, and packs a punch no Paul Bunyan would be able to get up after being knocked down from a wif of it. Still, I didnt smell any of it when placed in my attic. 

***** dissappeared, though. They had to.


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*surprise find " bats dead "*

Now I'm not saying this will work for all but I just had a new find one hour ago
Grand kids keep hearing things in the attic and can't sleep !
Me I'm 75 years old and my hearing has gone to pot.
So I decided to set a couple of mouse traps right near the small ease way 18" x 18" board to enter the attic.Well a couple of years ago I had put decon bags and four of those glue traps around the hole entrance. of course I forgot about them.
Well when I lifted the wood board and peered into the local area I found all four of my glue sticky traps each had a bat in it.
I was really surprised for these were not intended for bats ,But what can I say!
I have four dead bats.
So give it a try there cheep And why the bats liked them I have no idea perhaps they drew bugs and the bats went after the bugs.
what have you to lose. a couple of bucks
oh I for got I through about 8 of those green blocks around through out the back of the attic too years ago.

Deck hand


----------



## nanuk (Aug 14, 2011)

deck hand said:


> what have you to lose...
> 
> Deck hand


YOUR SOUL...

if you want to give bats an agonizing death


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

nanuk said:


> YOUR SOUL...
> 
> if you want to give bats an agonizing death


 Your right it is a nasty way to die even for a bat.
I new a kid that died in 1949 from Rabies that was a long death too
traps and a quick death is best.
deck hand


----------



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

What's so hard about waiting until dusk for them to leave and watching how they exit the house and then sealing up those holes? :confused1: If you're my 90 year old mother, maybe you can't get into the attic, but heck, even I can do that!


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

We have a bat issue, though only occasionally and not a very large one as only a portion of our house has an attic. I generally solve the problem with a pistol and bird shot. I'm sure the PETA freaks wouldn't approve, but I don't care. And I'm about to start on the squirrels.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

original poster hasnt repiled . maybe the ammonia worked (?)harmless, cheap, works.


----------

